# Leather strap recommendations for the Black Bay



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm looking at getting leather strap for the Black Bay so that I can change them over as whenever the mood takes me.

I think I'm going to go for a matt black one, maybe with a white stitching to match the face.

I think Tudor only do a brown one, as its the only one I can see on their website, and I have the speedmaster on a brown strap already. I do like the buckle that comes on that one, but as I say, I don't really want another brown one.

What good quality aftermarket straps can you recommend, and what other colours/finishes would look good on it? I've seen Colareb straps, but I don't know if these are quality or not. Also, will the strap come with the pins to attach it to the watch case? Or will I have to either reuse the ones holding the metal strap on or source some more of the leather strap?

Oh. I take it the strap width will be the width where it meets the case?


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Alan C said:


> Oh. I take it the strap width will be the width where it meets the case?


 Yup, the width between the lugs, in your case I believe its 22mm ?.

Now its fun time though. Would you like a parallel strap or tapered. If tapered, how much taper, 22-20 22-18. Just things to think about or try, mind you the wallet emptying soon mounts up unless you are a sod it that will do type.

Flat or padded, thick or thin ?. Not a great deal of help so far as such but things to give consideration.

Oh yeah, generally straps come with spring bars.


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

Leberkäse said:


> Yup, the width between the lugs, in your case I believe its 22mm ?.
> Now its fun time though. Would you like a parallel strap or tapered. If tapered, how much taper, 22-20 22-18. Just things to think about or try, mind you the wallet emptying soon mounts up unless you are a sod it that will do type.
> Flat or padded, thick or thin ?. Not a great deal of help so far as such but things to give consideration.
> Oh yeah, generally straps come with spring bars.


Ok. Let me see if I understand this.

Parallel stays the same width and tapered are thinner at the buckle end?

Probably a thick strap and may be padded for a little more comfort.

Unfortunately I'm not a 'sod it that will do type', much to the wife's disgust! Things have to be done right.


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Alan C said:


> Parallel stays the same width and tapered are thinner at the buckle end?


 :thumbsup: .

I'm not a sod it type either, hence I have a ruddy box full of reject straps haha.


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

No white stitching but I use one of these for a change now and again, extremely comfortable strap from the get go, didn't need any breaking in. Tis a tricky business choosing a strap you think you have found the dogs danglies looks wise, and then you bolt it on and things change rapidly lol.










As an aside Alan, the Tudor distressed strap suggested elsewhere can be ordered but it aint cheap mate.


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

Leberkäse said:


> As an aside Alan, the Tudor distressed strap suggested elsewhere can be ordered but it aint cheap mate.


 £325 for the brown one from all accounts!!!!!!

I'm sure I can get something more suitable for less than that.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Not surprised tbh. Search ETSY, also look at Steviostraps, Toshi Straps or perhaps Miterant on here who goes as Neptune straps on etsy. Martu Straps, Manserea Straps on etsy or if you have a fortnight to spare the website on the picture I posted has gazzilions of straps to peruse. These are just a starter for ten.


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

Leberkäse said:


> Not surprised tbh. Search ETSY, also look at Steviostraps, Toshi Straps or perhaps Miterant on here who goes as Neptune straps on etsy. Martu Straps, Manserea Straps on etsy or if you have a fortnight to spare the website on the picture I posted has gazzilions of straps to peruse. These are just a starter for ten.


That's my afternoon and evening sorted then.

Better plug the Mac in I think!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

Well....the decision has been made.

However, not by me. The wife was fed up of me being so indecisive that she's gone and ordered one herself. She's not telling me what is coming though.


----------

